# Brialee - Ashford, CT by Jeanne



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Brialee is another nice campground not too far from where I live. Its a nice place to escape for the weekend. We rented one of their RVs. It was super clean and actually very comfortable. Everyone was very laid back and they had a lot of great activities for all.

They have some great theme weekends too!


----------

